# Rainbowfish



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

I decided to start one thread for all my rainbowfish photos, excluding the threadfins and blue-eyes.

[Note: Images will be in comments]


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Absolutely stunning fish.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice 👍🏻


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Melanotaenia parva


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Melanotaenia sp ?Morehead?


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Melanotaenia trifasciata ?Running Creek?


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Melanotaenia praecox ?Pagai?


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Melanotaenia lacustris


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Chilatherina sp Awalim


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Chilatherina alleni Wapoga


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Melanotaenia monticola


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Melanotaenia boesemani Kromsa


----------



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

Do you keep them all in the same tank?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

sir.tie said:


> Do you keep them all in the same tank?


No, but here?s a channel on YouTube of someone who has successfully maintained his mixed rainbowfish tank for many years:


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Melanotaenia sp ?Morehead?


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Melanotaenia trifasciata Running Creek


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Melanotaenia praecox Pagai


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Melanotaenia boesemani Kromsa


----------

